# Split Caging males



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm a total newbie to mice and I've noticed there is a lot of conflicted info on keeping male mice. Some people swear by trying to keep them together others say you would be crazy to try it and it will only end up with dead mice.

I am most likely going to end up with a male. Smell doesn't bother me at all. And I don't want to risk getting to pregnant does and end up with 40 babies somehow. With my luck it would happen since the pet shop near me that has mice doesn't split the sexes up. If I can find a breeder I'm getting a pair of does.

A lot of people I've heard say that bucks get lonely at times by themselves but because of the aggression can't be kept with others. It tseems to me in my little knowledge that a split cage would solve both problems. I'm sure there is a good reason its not done but I'm just curious and trying to figure out what's best for my mouse before I get him.

I'm accustomed to gerbils and I know they are social like mice. And I know that if two gerbils don't get along and introducing them to another pair isn't an option we created a permanent split cage. This allows them to see each other and to sniff at each other and have company but prevents fights. It just a mesh fence between them with them each having their own little habitats on their side.

Here are some pics of ones for gerbils. Sorry they are links not sure how to upload yet.

http://www.moonstonegerbils.com/index_f ... s/diy8.jpg

http://hhgerbilry.com/pictures/splitcag ... Split3.jpg

http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w51 ... 224451.jpg

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/imag ... m-OY4j1lUc

Is this an option for male mice? Is it just not done commonly? Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't see the point of split caging bucks as it's likely to stress them out if their natural reaction to another male in their territory is to fight with it until it leaves or dies.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

MouseBreeder said:


> I don't see the point of split caging bucks as it's likely to stress them out if their natural reaction to another male in their territory is to fight with it until it leaves or dies.


I second that.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

What about a split cage method with a female on the other side?

(I dont own mice so just like to know about this too  )


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

sanctuary said:


> What about a split cage method with a female on the other side?
> 
> (I dont own mice so just like to know about this too  )


Yeah, that's a good point. So two males split isn't an option but what about splitting him with two does on the other side so he still has some interaction? I just want the best life for my little buck when I get him so I'm trying to find a way to let him be social without worrying about him killing something.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Wouldn't risk it. If the mesh is large enough, when there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

I've heard a lot of horror stories of dogs breeding through mesh/chain fences so I'm sure mice could do it too. A male mouse will be happiest in his own domain, where no other dudes can crash his pad and human bonding of course.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

blackbirdmice said:


> I've heard a lot of horror stories of dogs breeding through mesh/chain fences so I'm sure mice could do it too. A male mouse will be happiest in his own domain, where no other dudes can crash his pad and human bonding of course.


Oh yeah I didn't think of that. I've seen horses breed through a fence a few times so I'm sure mice would do it too. Okay then I won't attempt it I was just curious and wondering if it was an option for my boy.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Alot of negatives about split cages however most are probably thinking of single mesh divides which as pointed out is not really the best option, however, a double mesh divide with atleast 6mm gap maybe an option providing the cage is large enough. Downside to this is the mesh would also need to be removable for washing etc. which may or may not be a secure divide and certainly more time consuming.

Splitting the cage for the purpose of 2 males even with the double mesh divide I would not advise although social interaction would be available additional stress caused through the natural behaviour of the male to defend its territory would cause the male to be at the mesh chewing it in an attempt to as previously stated force the other to leave or die.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

if you use 5-6mm mesh there's no way a male could mate with a female though it. lol

Iv'e split caged my new gerbils, at the moe (in hopes they can one-day be together as a group) and we just hot-glued 6mm mesh to the glass lol

He might enjoy the company though the mesh, I've no idea, but Iv'e found male mice do fine on their own anyway. Just give them lots of space, toys and fuss and they are fine.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

with a split cage wouldnt the males just spray and mark their territory more and the smell would be horrendous


----------

